# Re: Box making challenge to you ALL



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All: I have spoken to Jorge about his duel with THEDUDE50. That is going nowhere. I have an idea that might have some merit. Here is my proposition.

1. Everybody makes a box.
2. Everybody sells the box.
3. The money gets sent to somebody TBD.
4. We find, say 10 charities to send the money to TBD.

There are some great box builders out there and some not so great (me). This is not a contest, but a fund raiser for the wanting. Anybody can enter. We just need to find the person to send the money to, and the charities.

I am open to any and all ideas.
Nobody is block on my side, so feel free. But please no bickering. This is for the needy, not our egos.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

The concept is beautiful

send it to bereaved families of LJ's who need help ?

sadly, my mind makes more $loot$ thinking then what my hands can do working and circumstances dictate no option but I bet I could find a handful of change and put it into a strangers hand.

Thats a no brainer : )


----------



## Lector (Jan 26, 2013)

It would have to be my 1st box seeing as I haven't built one yet. But hey I am the new guy so I am game.
I'll keep this in my watch box. Let me know the details.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

If thedude50 participates I am in….maybe this way he will take the challenge.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

hm the ones I make I haven't sold.


















wouldn't know how to price them. I'll watch this and see where it goes


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jorge and I have come to terms there will be one charity and all the boxes must be shipped to be judged the judge will be stumpy nubs if he is OK with that there will be two classes me vs Jorge and then the public. All the monies will be made by auctioning the boxes on eBay the boxes will all be sold and shipped in priority mail boxes so make sure your box fits into the flat rate box. or you will have to cover the overages the deadline to have the box to stumpy s house will be march 30th. All the money will go to the pediatric brain tumor foundation Jorge has agreed to these terms we will both video our build at the end the videos must be uploaded to youtube so no help from anyone on the boxes. I will be buying a trophy for the winner of the public class. and I will either ship or present the trophy and i get to video it. All the boxes must be made out of domestic wood no exotics or rain forrest wood allowed. Its time to shut up or put up this will be open to every one the more the better for the kids that suffer with child hood brain tumors. I will also give prizes to 2nd and 3rd place finishers in the public contest. Now top the drawing board and someone needs to ask stumpy how he feels about listing all these boxes on eBay.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Very good, all is fine as far as I am concerned.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know it that web site they are using for the marking knife swap does charity builds but maybe we should check.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that way there is a deadline or something


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Now we just have to agree on a beneficiary. That should be easy. Either the NRA PAC or MoveOn.org.

Actually, I'd thought either a conservancy group or a children's group. The first I'd guess could be contentious here but if anyone had a problem with a children's group, well then screw them.

Favorite children's group anyone? (one that spends most of their funds on the cause and not the overhead)


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This was already settled the charity is the pediatric brain tumor foundation.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Got an address for donations?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

muleskinner, the box will be sent to stumpy, they will be auctioned on E bay and the purchaser is going to be instructed to send the selling price to the Pediatric foundation.

I know stumpy has a Paypal account, so when my box is auctioned I will pay pal him the monies to ship the box to whomever bought it.

Now, I need to know the dimensions of a flat rate box. My box was going to be 10"x 7 3/4"x 5" but I think this is going to be too big, so I need the inside dimensions of the flat rate box.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

BTW, if you do cutting boards, stay tuned for the videos, you are going to love (and want) the machine I will use to make the box.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey dude, just a suggestion, don't take over someone elses project. If you want to be in charge start your own thread. you have made some valuable suggestions I must add. selling on Ebay is a great idea. shipping to a third party for judging: not bad either if everyone or some want to make this a contest. I think the OP should be part of that decision though, not just you, or you and someone else. In fact the way you put it sounds good to me you and Jorge have your own contest and start your own thread to support it.

your belligerent take over of this thread I am sure upsets more than just me.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

REO I suggested the contest was moved here. You are correct in that we took over and unfortunately I did not PM madts to ask him if he would mind if I moved the challenge over here. Were were crowding the blocking thread. I hope madts does not mind, if he does I apologize and we will start our own thread.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Kind of presumptuous of you both. Jorge and the Dude can conduct their dick measuring as they see fit. I'd encourage madts to carry on with his original idea. I like the concept of a charitable LJ project.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd suggest everyone sell their box themselves, ebay, locally or however else. Shipping everything to Stumpy, for him to sell and ship again is kind of boneheaded logistics (all those shipping costs would probably make any box I make a liability). Post a picture and the amount received then pool the money in a PayPal account (or whatever would work) and donate in the LumberJocks name.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

muleskinner, I had discussed this with madts. He thought the challenge thread was dead (and so did I) so he asked me if he could start this thread and use my name. All this was done through PM. This is the reason why I did not think he would mind if we moved the challenge here.

Now, this is also open to *ALL* LJs who want to participate. We have just organized everything, and maybe save madts some headaches. In addition (and I am choking as I type this) I think it is pretty cool of the dude to offer prizes to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd places of the open contest. He did not need to do that and we certainly would have done our "dick measuring," as you put it, in a separate thread if this was not going to be open to all.

So why don't you chill out a bit huh?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Reo: This is fine. I can communicate with the dude this way. He cant block me from my own post.
Muleskinner: Jorge and I talked about this via PM. Maybe it is better this way. I can be the referee and try to keep things from going nuclear.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

madts - I still like your original proposal. And good luck refereeing.

Jorge - After watching you and the Dude show your asses over multiple threads, being told to 'chill' was amusing. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Muleskinner: I will see how this goes. Maybe it will be fine. If not I will relaunch.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

The reason you would ship your box would be to be included in the judging. If you don't wish to be in the contest feel free to make and sell and if you like donate to these kids. However you can now win if you do not play. I am sure this can be a success if the thread takes off if it does not get interest then is is just me and Jorge whipping out our manhood to see who wins.

Never the less this is a worthy cause I have seen these kids who were healthy turn into helpless little babes who can barely walk or talk because of this disease. I hold this charity dear to my heart and in the end if something good can come out of a disagreement then this is a good thing.

I posted the terms of our agreement here because that was what Jorge said to do he said it was Okay so I did it. If I steped on your tows Madts it was not meant to.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The dude50: You need to unblock me or this is not going to go very far. I sent you an e-mail to your web site about this, stating the conditions..


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

box , contest, well of course, I am in , think I recall doing this before !
however , I much prefer to auction my own and donate to the charity of My choice, as the orginal post suggested. 
I personally do not agree to shipping it all over the place, no issue with Stumpy being a judge, but packaging and shipping inst cheap, and considering it would have to ship to Stumpy be unpacked and then repacked and shipped again to the recipent, is alot of time and expense that is not needed. the term I think is logistics, keep it simple!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 keep it simple


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 on simple. It seems counter intuitive to ship them all over the place. Why can't they be judged here like the Stumpy/Charles contest?

No offense to Stumpy either but why would he judge? Letting the collective group judge is more fair. Maybe everyone can submit pictures to one person (Stumpy??) and he would post them all at the end. The non-participants would then judge (by number, not name), without knowing who made which box.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that both ideas are good. If you want to be in the competition, by all means send it to Mr. Nubs. Otherwise make your box, sell it and send the money to TBD. I can't see why this would not work. I agree with the shipping eating up a lot of money. Also a lot of work for Stumpy, plus we have not heard from him yet. I will write him a PM.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Please keep in mind that there are many LJ members who do not live in the US yet might want to be in the contest. For them, the shipping cost to the Stumpy Center could be very prohibitive.

Also, there was a mention of using "domestic woods" only.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I would think that pictures of the box with their owners would work (maybe a mini blog). As for the wood ,not my idea. but lets try to conserve endangered species.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is not a hard concept if you want to win you have to ship a flat rate medium box is 10 dollars every day this is chump change for all of us so this shipping is costly is a untruth but like I also said if you want to build on your own feel free you just cant win the competition.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the link to check on this charity these people do good work and they are very deserving. This was agreed to be the recipient of this years build. of coarse if you don't wish to take part in aiding this charity you are free to do what ever you like. Pediatric Brain Tumor Foundation


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

shipping is costly is a untruth

I agree if you are thinking US only.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I just shipped Christmas stuff to Denmark and it cost more that the contents, so shipping is a problem. Se post #29. I am not so much interested in the competition as the charity.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am shipping my box from Mexico, and yes it is more expensive than to ship from within the US. As for the Ebay auctions, it carries more announce "lumberjocks charity drive box auctions" and have them send the money to the auction directly and the shipping charge to Stumpy than JorgeG or thedude50 box for charity auction.

Madts is correct we have not heard from Stumpy, so this might be a moot point in any case. In the end there are two separate things going on here, so for those members participating who wish to auction the box on their own and send the money to the PBCF or a person to be determined by madts or a consensus of the members, then that is fine. Hopefully you would post a picture of your box so we all can see it.

As far as thedude50 and I is concerned we are shipping the boxes to Stumpy so he can judge them, but there is no reason that is has to be this way for all. The only thing I would suggest would be to limit your charities to maybe 2 or 3, so that the money sent is worthwhile. $10 is almost not enough to buy a Starbucks coffee, it is not going to do any good to any charity. If you send $500 or $1000, then that is a a lot better.

PS. YOu can check the PBTF rating here they seem to be a good organization spending less that 10% of the revenue in administrative and fundraising funds. The rest goes to the cancer research.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

$10 is almost not enough to buy a Starbucks coffee, it is not going to do any good to any charity.

I think that most any charity would disagree with this. The March of *Dimes* was one of the first such charities, back when polio was an epidemic.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now, IF two main two would work as hard at MAKING a box, as they are talking out the "details" , the boxes would be done by now?

Just a thought…..

Me, I usually just stick to doing tables, and such









out of reclaimed lumber…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

The box I make wont look like you made it Bandit it will be top shelf, as I am sure Jorge's will be his best work too. This is not the kind of work you choose to do so I don't expect you to get it.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

IF two main two would work as hard at MAKING a box, as they are talking out the "details"

Lance and I have all the details ironed out for our challenge, we are just hoping to have an even better outcome from this than just two guys having a pissing match. I have to say it feels weird thedude50 and I being on the same side.

So if you do not have anything constructive to contribute and don't plan to participate, why don't you spare us the sarcasm and overlook this thread.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think that most any charity would disagree with this. The March of Dimes was one of the first such charities, back when polio was an epidemic.

Yeah? Well look here and see where the march of dimes is now. They spend almost 35% of their budget on fundraising and administrative costs. Times have changed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Boxes made yet?

Working right now on another table, might be done before either of yours? ( hint: I am halfway done)

Lance: Believe it when it is shown. No photo, didn't happen.

Jorge: I will look where and at what I so please, and comment as I see fit. At least i spent SOME time in my little humble shop today…...


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

And I spent my time at a job site making money with my woodwork…so?

Looks like you have nothing to do other than trying to derail this thread.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am on the Disabled List, drawing sick Pay, because of COPD, Vertigo from a mortar round destroying my right ear, and a little trouble with Blood pressure meds. Up until 2003, I was a Commercial Carpenter/Concrete Carpenter.

Instead of worrying about what someone prints on the internet ( Whop-tee-do) worry about the box being good enough to help others in need. The BETTER you make the box, the more you will raise for charity.

I'll keep checkng, and do a little "cheerleading" as you two fight it out.

"Build the box, build the box, yea…...team" or something to that effect…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking for a name for the Main Event? How about Dueling Boxes:


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All: I am a soccer referee and I am going to treat this tread as a soccer match. I will give one warning. after that a yellow card, which will mean one day in the cooler, think blocked for 24 hrs. After that out comes the red card, think adios amigo, which means goodbye my friend, to our English speaking friends, until this show is over. As a soccer ref I got real good a issuing cards, so do not test me.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the charity thing you guys are doing is great! I don't quite know how my name got attached to it, though. I wish I could help out but I am pretty swamped right now. Sorry, but I am going to have to decline getting involved in any kind of judging or any of the other stuff that's been suggested. But, if you like, I can do a free promo spot on Blue Collar Woodworking to help get other woodworkers involved in your charity effort. Madts can PM me if he wants that. Or, if you just want to keep this here on LJ's, that's cool too. Anyway it sounds like fun, wish I could get more involved. Good luck!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, since Stumpy cannot do it, Lance you get to pick a judge as I promised I would give a choice of judges. I trust you will pick someone fair.

It looks like direct auctioning of the membership boxes will be the way to go.

Stumpy, thanks and any help or promo you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Jorge G., thedude50, madts-Just a thought about the judging, why not let the buyers be the judge. Build the boxes and high selling price wins, (after all a projects value is somewhat defined by what price it will fetch on the market), perhaps add extra points for bid activity (which would show interest and overall appeal.)

As to which charity should be the recipient, people that is a tough call. Each of us have our own ideas based perhaps on illnesses or concerns that have affected us in our daily lives. Thedude and Jorge have mutually agreed on a benefit charity and Thedude has offered to supply prizes so I guess he holds the drivers seat for "his contest" thread. Personally, I come from humble beginnings and see charity as a gift from the heart and in that light I can appreciate everyone's interest in any reasonably chosen charity.

I just had a thought as I re-read madts's post at the top. Two sets of judges….... the buyers pick the over all build winner by how much they are willing to contribute / purchase price, and each box builder silently chooses a charity, an LJ's vote on the box build could also pick a winner prior to bid activity with that winners selected charity being the recipient of any proceeds.

However the charity is chosen, would it not be a possibility to donate the boxes to them and allow them to do the auction process? They do have all of those budget and fundraising and administrative type systems in place.

May the best and most appealing box win, along with of course the well deserving charity.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jorge I will have to think about a judge I would trust I thought stumpy would do it so he could promote the idea of the charity and I trust him to be impartial. So we will have to find someone who is impartial this may be tough I say continue the build and the deadline I will come up with a judge some how.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

The boxes should be sent to an intermediary. That way the judge would be making a blind decision. The judge could select a friend to receive, and then pass on the boxes.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good idea CL10.

C'mon guys, we need you all to sign up and participate.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I am in, have started on the box. I have been thinking outside the box, so it might be inside out.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Jorge, Lance. Where do we stand?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

We continue to build the boxes for our pissing match I have to pick a willing judge to choo0se as for everyone else I will yield to you I do want the foundation to get the money but if they don't get any they wont be too angry however I thought woodworkers would step up if it was for these children who suffer these horrible tumors.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Dude, you need to read what you just wrote. Try to make sense of it and punch it back out, so we know what you are talking about. (English 101)


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

We will still make the two boxes.

I need to choose a willing judge for the contests .

I am not in charge of the public contest but I do care what charity gets the money and that was a condition of my acceptance of the challenge .

I thought lots of people would step up to help the kids but it is not looking so good at the moment.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

If you guys can stop acting like the U.S. congress I would build a box and mail it somewhere to be sold for charity. As for judging and a blue ribbon that is a moot point for me, box building is not my thing but I am pretty sure I can build one. I have built quite a few houses same thing only smaller rite ?
Just come up with a deadline and a place to send it.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sprucegum, We are working on changing the rules so we can judge the public boxes by photos the two Jorge and I build will be judged in person so the judge can rate the joinery up close. expect Madts to post the final rules as soon as we have them settled the deadline is set it is march 30th thanks for your interest I hope more people step up for the kids that is the main reason I took the challenge.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, madts had to bow out from refereeing due to home issues. Still waiting for a judge. I am making my box this weekend, had both the car and truck break, so stuck at the shop cleaning and doing maintenance might as well do the box.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am having trouble finding anyone who wants to be involved in this in any way


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Im with bandit. In The days you have written this, I have made over 10 boxes. Ill be posting them soon. They are not as awesome as the box pros on here can make but they are nice and they do sell. Heck in the time it took me to read this I might have been able to do half a box…


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

If this really does get going, I would like to do it also. I have never built a box, but I'm sure it won't be too hard.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Send me the two boxes, I'll let my wife decide which is better. She's good at being critical with an eye towards aesthetics not to mention totally impartial.


----------

